# ? internship



## cjm76039 (Jul 30, 2002)

Hello. I am a recent grad with an A.A.S in baking/pastry. I am looking for information in regards to international internships. One site I found was CDS International. They require a very pricey fee to place. Is this normal? Has anyone interned with this company? Does anyone have any suggestions? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, c


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi cjm,
I just want to welcome you to Chef Talk. I can't answer your question, but I'm going to copy this thread to the Culinary Students' forum. Maybe someone there can answer your query.


----------

